# HISTORY (STORY) OF OP SARAJEVO 1992



## MadNad (11 Nov 2005)

Since this subject is a big part of our late (and already forgotten) military history, that Operation (Never officialy assigned as one by DND) did changed the way canadian handle peacekeeping mission (First PeaceMaking Mission). A lot of people that participated to that ops, are still serving members, and i would like to unify some testimony from them. It would be very interesting to get some story about it.

To get in the context, most personnel used for that operation (and Op Harmony) came from unit of CFE (4CMBG). 
Units that have been mostly trained to fight against heavy mechanized soviet unit within a coalition of (NATO) multi national forces in Germany. They were trained to deploy rapidly into a specific area and secure it until reinforment would arrived and take over. They were trained to hold position and fight against the advance of a Warsaw Pact into Germany. Since the soviet block was mostly history and almost dead in 1992, there task was nearly done, and the brigade was being dismantle.

CANBAT 1 was created with members of RCR, CER, HQSIGS, R22eR and so on. They deployed a heavy Battlegroup under the command of Lcol Jones CO of the 1R22eR (within 15 days) in Croatia and started to monitor the complete UNPA (West Sector) until other troops came in (NEPAL, Jordania, Argentina).That task lasted for almost 3 months (Time it took for other country to start deploying the majority of their units). A routine started, as all UN tours from the time. The political situation in the Ex-Jugo, went from bad to worst.

Then, Order to move and secure Sarajevo Airport in B&H. What a better choice then the Canadian for that job, since those troops have been trained to do only that for the last 40 years. Secure an Area facing heavy forces. Keep it, open an Air Bridge until replacement arrive.

Hey whos next,


----------

